# Remington 1100 Shotgun (auto)



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know how I remove the barrel from my Remingtion 1100? It would seem that I'd have to remove the shell tube first. SO I guess my real question is, how do I remove the shell tube? Once the shell tube is off, I assume that I just give the barrel a twist and it will come off.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

You don't have to remove the shell tube. Remove the black nut on the forearm, slide the forearm off, and the barrel will lift right off.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you have a nut that holds your barrel and for arm on 

pull back bolt
unscrew nut on end of magazine
slide forarm forward and off 
pull barrel stait froward 


but the bolt needs to be open on most, especiaoly if you want to put the barrel back on


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

by the way it is my favorite shot gun i have taken a lot of deer with it 
i had a 20 ga 1100 growing up now i have the 12ga

somtimes you have to replace the O rings on the magazine tube because the dry up 

you will know if you need to if you hav a problem cycling shells 

she is a old syle gas operated machine
there is a gas port in the underside of the barrel where is fitts over the mag tube also be sure to cleen the gas port in the back of the reciver 

not like these interta models of recent


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Just a "heads up" statement. That gun had a recall on the barrel a few years ago. I hunt with a man that had one of the barrels to blow up on him. Did a lot of damage to his arm.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Agmantoo, do you have some info on that recall? I've looked all over the internet, Remington's site, and a hunting forum, and I can't find anything about it. Was it Remington's own barrels, or was it an aftermarket like the Hastings rifled slug barrels?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I found this
http://www.gunsmoke.com/guns/rem_lawsuit_result.html
Remington paid my friends medical bills and replaced his gun. That is all he asked them to do.
Others in the class action suit got a cash settlement for the barrel.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link. That's the first I'd ever heard of it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Here is more
http://groups.google.com/group/rec....f1dd54ec61e/a45dae3c71a30657#a45dae3c71a30657
http://groups.google.com/group/rec....d92ccec6a6e/f03c265855a026b6#f03c265855a026b6


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

In the class action suit they paid out about 18$ per barell(the lawyers). The lawyers lined thier pockets big time offa this..


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 9, 2005)

This thread is fairly old so I figure you probably did what you needed to do but, just in case, you can download the model 1100 manual *here* (PDF file).

If it's old, you do want to look at replacing the O-ring. They're all over eBay for pretty cheap. The manual will come in handy if you need to remember how all the pieces fit back together.

When you take the magazine cap off, there is a little metal plug that sits inside the magazine tube that holds the spring in place. It just holds itself in by friction. If you need to remove that, to put in a plug, take one out, or whatever reason, pry it out with a screwdriver but keep a good grip on it or you'll need to watch where it lands...


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, and if you have to buy a new one, because the other one went, sproing.
Buy two.


----------

